
Why go to the Moon? (John F. Kennedy at Rice University, Sep 12th 1962) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXqlziZV63k
======
082349872349872
No wonder JFK got cancelled:

[https://www.jfklibrary.org/archives/other-resources/john-
f-k...](https://www.jfklibrary.org/archives/other-resources/john-f-kennedy-
speeches/united-nations-19630920)

> "Finally, in a field where the United States and the Soviet Union have a
> special capacity--in the field of space--there is room for new cooperation
> ... I include among these possibilities a joint expedition to the moon. ...
> Surely we should explore whether the scientists and astronauts of our two
> countries--indeed of all the world--cannot work together in the conquest of
> space, sending someday in this decade to the moon not the representatives of
> a single nation, but the representatives of all of our countries."

What would the 1963 equivalent of "Look up — for all mankind" have been?

(As for Khrushchev, en.wikipedia says he wasn't stoked on the idea, but in any
case he got cancelled in 1964, the season after Kennedy.)

Bonus clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jwS76QCLtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jwS76QCLtA)

------
tosh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_choose_to_go_to_the_Moon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_choose_to_go_to_the_Moon)

